# Visa related query



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello all,

I have a question about Visas and would like to get it clarified.

Can a person already having a schengen visa valid for next 90 days (And residing in Germany), apply for long term visa (For spouse Reunion)? If yes, where in Germany that can be applied?

Also, is there a need for the person to come back to India (From Germany) and then travel on the appropriate Long term visa?


----------

